# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Pappadeaux

## Pete

Plans before the Planning Commission to construct a new Pappadeaux Seafood Kitchen on the southeast corner of Lake Hefner Parkway & Memorial Road.  This would be the first Pappadeaux in the state of Oklahoma; they operate 31 locations in  Alabama, Arizona, Colorado, Georgia, Illinois, New Mexico, Ohio, and Texas.


*Pappadeaux Website*

----------


## Bullbear

I like this!.. may make me drive to Memorial road now and then!

----------


## mugofbeer

I'll be the first to comment though I don't live in OKC anymore......YES!!!!!!  My favorite place to eat, though it is a tad expensive to eat there often.

----------


## Bullbear

Sorry.. you don't get to be first.. but you can be next!..lol

----------


## adaniel

BUT...but I thought Tulsa got everything first?? This does not compute  :Smile: 

I do love me some 'deaux's though. Will be a smashing success.

----------


## bradh

BOOM!  Huge news, nice competitor to the Shack (more high end)

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

yes

----------


## Plutonic Panda

"yeah"

----------


## mugofbeer

> Sorry.. you don't get to be first.. but you can be next!..lol


dam!  It's still YES!!!

----------


## OKVision4U

.... This is a great addition.  Welcome!

----------


## gurantula35

so we still dont know the timetable on when they would start construction or anything like that?

----------


## loveOKC

Yeah buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rover

Love it when I can say "told you so".    :Smile: 

I think OKC is on a lot of expansion lists.  This is a good addition to our quality choices here.

----------


## warreng88

Any idea when this will break ground and open?

----------


## gopokes88

Lol is there some ordinance that requires all new chains open on memorial?

----------


## Pete

They are absolutely going to kill it at this location.

Of course lots of households for dinner but also really great spot for lunch business given the proximity to Mercy and all the other medical infrastructure and all the office buildings north of the turnpike.

----------


## KenRagsdale

Vehicle traffic, disposable income and roof tops.

----------


## KenRagsdale

> Lol is there some ordinance that requires all new chains open on memorial?


Vehicle traffic and roof tops with high, household disposable income.

----------


## cedbled

aaight

----------


## macfoucin

Awesome!  Love this place!

----------


## Tigerguy

Great googly moogly, one of the two food joints I've wanted to see here. I would destroy a thousand planets to get a Caribou Coffee here as well.

----------


## soonerguru

Meh

----------


## Dustin

Is this place really that big of a deal?  

I love seafood, so I'll be excited to try this when it opens.

----------


## mugofbeer

I know they dont pay in 6-figures but they employ a whole lot of people, too.

----------


## rlewis

I'm so glad to hear they are coming here.  It's one of the few restaurants from DFW that I honestly miss.  I hope that some time down the road that they bring some of their other restaurant concepts such as Pappasito's Cantina and Pappas Bros. Steakhouse.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I love seafood and fish.  I also love "Cajun" cuisine.  The name of this place implies a lot of both.  And it looks like a very nice type of restaurant. So just how "spendy" is it?  In the neighborhood of about $20 for an entre?  Is it one of those (generally wonderful) $100 for dinner for two (with a couple of drinks and maybe a glass of wine)?

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> I love seafood and fish.  I also love "Cajun" cuisine.  The name of this place implies a lot of both.  And it looks like a very nice type of restaurant. So just how "spendy" is it?  In the neighborhood of about $20 for an entre?  Is it one of those (generally wonderful) $100 for dinner for two (with a couple of drinks and maybe a glass of wine)?


We ate at one in Dallas in 2011.  Being on vacation, we were splurging, so we didn't worry too much about cost.  That said, we spent about $90 (tip included).  I'm sure it's possible to get out of there for less than that if you don't go overboard.

----------


## ljbab728

> We ate at one in Dallas in 2011.  Being on vacation, we were splurging, so we didn't worry too much about cost.  That said, we spent about $90 (tip included).  I'm sure it's possible to get out of there for less than that if you don't go overboard.


How many people is "we"?  That makes a big difference in how expensive $90.00 is.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

Just 2 - my wife and I.

----------


## Dustin

> Just 2 - my wife and I.


Was it good?

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> Was it good?


It was good.  Being 3 years ago, I don't remember what we ordered exactly, but we were impressed.

----------


## mugofbeer

Their etouffe is out of this world (shrimp or crawfish).  Clam chowder is the best.  Anything fried or blackened is wonderful.  Greek salad is made by your table and is delicious.  They turned me onto fired alligator appetizer that is excellent.  2 with drinks will be $80 -100

----------


## Plutonic Panda

It's a not a cheap place....

----------


## Teo9969

It's about the same price as Cheever's/Metro. It's not super fancy, but it's perhaps a tad above casual. $20 to $35 entrees, but those come with sides.

----------


## Dustin

Should do well on memorial rd and being so close to gaillardia and all the hospitals.

----------


## lasomeday

Finally!  This is huge!

----------


## progressiveboy

Pappadeaux's is a solid catch! I live about 1/2 mile from one of their restaurants in Plano. Always busy and love the atmosphere. I am usually stuffed after eating there, however, if you get dessert, their cream brulee is spot on! Etoufee, Shrimp, Crab!! Good to see OKC expand their dining options, and I am sure it is going to be successful!

----------


## Urbanized

That's what everybody said when we got a Cheesecake Factory. And PF Chang's. And 25 years ago when we got an Olive Garden. No offense to everyone who is thrilled - and yes, I have eaten at Pappadeaux and agree it's a great chain with good food - but I think we tend to set our collective sights on places like this as evidence that we've "arrived" as a city, and then after the initial buzz proceed to ignore them. Not to say it won't be packed; I'm sure CC and Chang's are still quite busy. But the euphoria will be short-lived.

I just get more excited these days when some great new local place appears, and I'm glad our local food scene is so dynamic right now. When Anthony Bourdain or the like visit major cities around the world to explore their food scenes, they aren't stopping at the Pappadeux in Dallas.

----------


## Teo9969

I don't disagree, Urbanized…but this and Texas de Brasil are two particularly exciting announcements in the last 6 months because they both fill voids in our market. Depending on how fast this gets built, Pappadeaux could end up being the first real seafood restaurant in OKC. 

By no means does it mean we have arrived. We're still a couple types of restaurants away from having arrived, but it's a long process and a lot has been done in the last 15 to 20 years to slowly help educate OKC's collective palate where we'll be ready for the things we really need to "arrive". That being said, none of these are the types of restaurants we need to see to arrive. But they are restaurants that are hard to put together locally because their menu can be expensive and the buying power of a chain helps us get something of high quality at a lower price.

----------


## ctchandler

Teo,
Did you ever eat at Boca Boca or Bodean's?  I enjoy Pappadeaux, but to say they could end up being first, they're too late.  I would choose Boca Boca for seafood over Pappadeaux.  Now, throw in the Cajun/Creole food, and it would be Pappadeaux, hands down!
C. T.

After re-reading your post, it appears you mean Pappadeaux is the first real seafood restaurant of the new seafood restaurants coming to town.


> Pappadeaux could end up being the first real seafood restaurant in OKC.

----------


## adaniel

> I don't disagree, Urbanized…but this and Texas de Brasil are two particularly exciting announcements in the last 6 months because they both fill voids in our market. Depending on how fast this gets built, *Pappadeaux could end up being the first real seafood restaurant in OKC.* 
> 
> By no means does it mean we have arrived. We're still a couple types of restaurants away from having arrived, but it's a long process and a lot has been done in the last 15 to 20 years to slowly help educate OKC's collective palate where we'll be ready for the things we really need to "arrive". That being said, none of these are the types of restaurants we need to see to arrive. But they are restaurants that are hard to put together locally because their menu can be expensive and the buying power of a chain helps us get something of high quality at a lower price.


Well to be fair OKC has never had a shortage of places you can get deep fried Catfish or other gulf style cuisine. Don't get me wrong I love Pappadeaux but if that is not your style then you will be disappointed with it. I would be more excited about The Drake if you are looking for a good well rounded seafood restaurant. 

I would agree that this is another high quality option that has come to OKC, but it is not a game changer to show "we've arrived" by any means.

----------


## MadMonk

This is great news.  Pappadeaux is always on the list of places to visit when I'm in the DFW area.

----------


## kevinpate

Oklahoma Seafood Buffets - 

2-4 pies
2-4 salads including potato salad and mac/cheese salad
1-2 Soups
Fried Popcorn Shrimp
Fried Clam Strips
Fried Catfish
Frog Legs (a few, by no means all)
Meatloaf
Fried Chicken
Salisbury Steak in gravy
Corn
Mashed Taters
Cream Gravy and Brown Gravy
Greens
Carrots

Did I miss anything  ... other than seafood that did not start out pre-breaded and frozen?

----------


## catch22

Have never eaten here, but have heard good things. Looking forward to trying it out, although I am not much on seafood.

----------


## mugofbeer

Keep in mind, its not just seafood but Cajun

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Oklahoma Seafood Buffets - 
> 
> 2-4 pies
> 2-4 salads including potato salad and mac/cheese salad
> 1-2 Soups
> Fried Popcorn Shrimp
> Fried Clam Strips
> Fried Catfish
> Frog Legs (a few, by no means all)
> ...


also fried okra

----------


## zookeeper

I don't usually pay attention to these numbers - but they have jumped out at me in this thread. Pete posted this Friday at around 4:30 in the afternoon. In around 32 hours, there have been almost _13,000 views!_ That shows a *real* interest in Pappadeaux and says a lot about the reach and influence of OKCTalk. Has a thread ever been read so many times in such a short time, Pete?

----------


## Teo9969

I shared this page on FB as soon as I saw it because I have a friend who I knew would be excited about it…I've seen several other people share the thread and none of them were shared from my page, so I know it's making the rounds outside of me sharing it  :Big Grin:

----------


## BillyOcean

if they can replicate the cedar plank salmon served at their location in sugarland, tx i will be eating there at least once a week.

----------


## kevinpate

> if they can replicate the cedar plank salmon served at their location in sugarland, tx i will be eating there at least once a week.


Why wait.  Do it at home.  Save money and amaze your family and friends.  Cedar Grilling Company: The Art of Planking

We used to do this at some camp events back when sleeping on the ground on purpose was still fun. 
More resources:
https://www.google.com/#q=cook+fish+on+cedar+plank

----------


## Pete

> I shared this page on FB as soon as I saw it because I have a friend who I knew would be excited about it…I've seen several other people share the thread and none of them were shared from my page, so I know it's making the rounds outside of me sharing it


Thus far, the OKCTalk post about this on Facebook has been shared over 450 times and has reached almost 50,000 people.

----------


## Dustin

> Thus far, the OKCTalk post about this on Facebook has been shared over 450 times and has reached almost 50,000 people.


Goes to show how many Texans are living in OKC since they are based in Texas.

----------


## kevinpate

> Goes to show how many Texans are living in OKC since they are based in Texas.


Or how many OU and Ikea fans discovered pappadeaux during their pilgrimages across the red?

----------


## Urbanized

Yeah, Pappadeaux has long been a destination for Okies heading down for OU-TX and other DFW visits, which probably has a lot to do with the outsized excitement here. You surely wouldn't see the same excitement in a place like Kansas City, for instance. It's the same reason I look forward to Texas de Brazil (though I would be more excited by Fogo de Chao).

----------


## zachj7

This is great news! I love that place. Finally some good seafood in OKC!

----------


## betts

I'm excited at the Good Egg seafood restaurant coming soon (hopefully).  Memorial Rd. Is a good location for this though.

----------


## In_Tulsa

Tulsa location should be announced soon. Look for the midtown area.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Yeah, Pappadeaux has long been a destination for Okies heading down for OU-TX and other DFW visits, which probably has a lot to do with the outsized excitement here. You surely wouldn't see the same excitement in a place like Kansas City, for instance. It's the same reason I look forward to Texas de Brazil (though I would be more excited by Fogo de Chao).


Would love for a fogo to go into bricktown

----------


## warreng88

> Tulsa location should be announced soon. Look for the midtown area.


Source?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Tulsa location should be announced soon. Look for the midtown area.


why do you think that?

----------


## BG918

> Tulsa location should be announced soon. Look for the midtown area.


It has been rumored to be located in Midtown Village off I-44 near Promenade.

----------


## TheTravellers

> This is great news! I love that place. Finally some good seafood in OKC!


Kind of a shame that Pearl's (or anybody else) couldn't do it locally and we had to wait on a national chain to come here, but I'll end up eating there eventually, we liked the one in the west burbs of Chicago, ate there a couple of times.

----------


## Pete

Restaurant development heats up along Oklahoma City's Memorial Road | News OK

----------


## BillyOcean

^^^^

good news about the sushi bar moving to memorial as I love eating there, just hate driving to no man's land in Edmond to do so.  at least it is a _little_ closer to me now.

----------


## BG918

> Kind of a shame that Pearl's (or anybody else) couldn't do it locally and we had to wait on a national chain to come here, but I'll end up eating there eventually, we liked the one in the west burbs of Chicago, ate there a couple of times.


I love Pearl's, and wish they would give a Norman location another try.

----------


## OklahomaNick

Gosh.. 14,000 SF? That is freaking HUGE!

----------


## Anonymous.

Yea this is massive... Like get lost, massive.

----------


## Filthy

I wish they would have built this just a bit further west. (Macarthur or so) But, pretty excited its coming to OKC.

----------


## OkieNate

Will this be next to Top Golf?

----------


## warreng88

> Will this be next to Top Golf?


No, TopGolf is south of Memorial on the west side of Western at Chisholm Creek. This will be almost three miles west of that.

----------


## OkieNate

> No, TopGolf is south of Memorial on the west side of Western at Chisholm Creek. This will be almost three miles west of that.


Ahhh yes thank you!

----------


## bombermwc

Dang...Memorial Rd yet again. Well might as well not exist for most of OKC then with it being that far north. Too bad we couldn't have gotten it more central or something. It's got great food, but im sure not driving up to Memorial for an etufe.

----------


## Debzkidz

This is really exciting. I love all of the Pappas restaurants. They are the only real chains we enjoy visiting. We have really missed their restaurants since moving here from Houston. Their food is constantly high quality and their service is typically very good as well. I'm hoping that when they see how well they do here with Pappadeaux's, they will put in a Pappositos's as well. They tend to put in 2 or 3 of their restaurants in close proximity to each other. A Pappa's Burger would be good too.

----------


## foodiefan

> Dang...Memorial Rd yet again. Well might as well not exist for most of OKC then with it being that far north. Too bad we couldn't have gotten it more central or something. It's got great food, but im sure not driving up to Memorial for an etufe.


+1. . .at least not very often

----------


## okclee

> This is really exciting. I love all of the Pappas restaurants. They are the only real chains we enjoy visiting. We have really missed their restaurants since moving here from Houston. Their food is constantly high quality and their service is typically very good as well. I'm hoping that when they see how well they do here with Pappadeaux's, they will put in a Pappositos's as well. They tend to put in 2 or 3 of their restaurants in close proximity to each other. A Pappa's Burger would be good too.


That is a good point how they seem to put 2 or 3 of their restaurants close by. Would there be enough land in this area to put in another Pappa restaurant?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> That is a good point how they seem to put 2 or 3 of their restaurants close by. Would there be enough land in this area to put in another Pappa restaurant?


yessir...

----------


## ctchandler

Debzkidz,
I went to the Pappasotio's web page and their menu was pretty *underwhelming*.  I'm sure it's good, but limited.
C. T.


> I'm hoping that when they see how well they do here with Pappadeaux's, they will put in a Pappositos's as well.

----------


## SOONER8693

I've been to all of the Pappa's restaurants. I have found them all very good, with the exception of the BBQ place. Very dissapointed. Now maybe it was just the particualr location I went to. It was on NW highway in Dallas across from the OU Humperdinks. I hope others are better.

----------


## mugofbeer

I went to the same one 15 years ago and found the BBQ pretty bad.  Theres so much great BBQ in TX that we never bothered to go back

----------


## Easy180

> Debzkidz,
> I went to the Pappasotio's web page and their menu was pretty *underwhelming*.  I'm sure it's good, but limited.
> C. T.


Their filet mignon fajitas are crazy good.

----------


## Debzkidz

C.T.,  after reading your comments about the limited menu of Pappasito's I was surprised, because I am always overwhelmed by all their choices. I went to their website and the menu they show is nowhere near the full thing. It mentions that its a few of their favorite items. They actually have a pretty extensive menu. 

I have eaten in one their locations in Dallas and have found it to be not up to par with the other locations we've eaten in. There's one in Ft Worth we eat at occasionally and it is always good. Coming from Houston,  we are used to eating in some of their original locations and they have always been excellent. I absolutely love their warm salsa and fresh, warm chips they serve. They are a bit more expensive than many places, but they give you so much food that my husband and I can often split a meal and still have leftovers to take home.

----------


## ctchandler

Debzkidz,
I didn't catch the note about "it's a few of their favorite items", but I went back and selected Dallas and there were more choices, and as you mentioned, pricey.  Beef enchiladas for $18.95 is way out of line.  I'm  sure it's good, we always enjoyed Pappadeaux's so I'm sure I would enjoy Pappasito's, but there are a lot of really good Tex-Mex places that are/were hard to beat.  I added "/were" because it's been a few years since I have been to Texas.
C. T.


> C.T.,  after reading your comments about the limited menu of Pappasito's I was surprised, because I am always overwhelmed by all their choices. I went to their website and the menu they show is nowhere near the full thing. It mentions that its a few of their favorite items. They actually have a pretty extensive menu. 
> 
> I have eaten in one their locations in Dallas and have found it to be not up to par with the other locations we've eaten in. There's one in Ft Worth we eat at occasionally and it is always good. Coming from Houston,  we are used to eating in some of their original locations and they have always been excellent. I absolutely love their warm salsa and fresh, warm chips they serve. They are a bit more expensive than many places, but they give you so much food that my husband and I can often split a meal and still have leftovers to take home.

----------


## zachj7

Anybody heard any news on this? Do we know what year/month this might open?

----------


## Pete

> Anybody heard any news on this? Do we know what year/month this might open?


They have yet to submit building permits and once they do, it's at least 90 days before construction would start.

My guess is that this will start something in the spring or summer of next year and take about a year to complete.

----------


## zachj7

Cool! Thanks for the info Pete.

----------


## progressiveboy

Saw this brief article in the Journal Record. Looks like this will be happening. 




Pappas Restaurants buys OKC land | The Journal Record

----------


## warreng88

> Saw this brief article in the Journal Record. Looks like this will be happening. 
> 
> Pappas Restaurants buys OKC land | The Journal Record


Here you go:

Pappas Restaurants buys OKC land
By: Darren Currin  December 5, 2014

OKLAHOMA CITY – Houston-based Pappas Restaurants Inc. completed its purchase of approximately 3.1 acres of land Friday at the southeast corner of W. Memorial Road and Hefner Parkway that will be used for construction of a Pappadeaux Seafood Kitchen.

Pappas acquired the land for $2,090,000 from Oklahoma City-based Roger L. and Mitzie J. Hembree. Stuart Graham and Mark W. Inman with CB Richard Ellis Oklahoma represented the buyer in the transaction.

In August, representatives of Pappas appeared before the Oklahoma City Planning Commission to request approval to build a 14,000-square-foot restaurant that specializes in Louisiana-style seafood.

Pappas owns and operates 80 restaurants that include 11 different concepts in seven states. The Memorial Road location will mark its first restaurant in the state.
Growth along that corridor remains strong from MacArthur Boulevard to Pennsylvania Avenue, Graham said.

“Casual dining is doing well in that area,” he said. “Reports are positive as these restaurants are benefiting from the upper incomes located to the north and west of the corridor.”
Pappas officials were unavailable for comment. The company has yet to announce when construction will begin.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Good! In order to be a true city, we'll be needing this restaurant. It will definitely help our progress!!!!!!!!

----------


## ctchandler

> Good! In order to be a true city, we'll be needing this restaurant. It will definitely help our progress!!!!!!!!


PluPan,
Why do we need them when we have Steak and Catfish Barn?  Actually, I really enjoyed Pappadeaux' (several times) when my wife and I were in Dallas.  They will be a nice addition in OKC, and I'm certainly looking forward to dining there.  And it's not too far from me either, about ten miles.
C. T.

----------


## adaniel

> Good! In order to be a true city, we'll be needing this restaurant. It will definitely help our progress!!!!!!!!


Seriously?? A "true city?" Don't get me wrong I enjoy Pappadeaux but it's a chain at the end of the day. They're only in 7 states, so I guess by your logic, 43 states have no true cities. I remember people proclaiming such hyperbole when Cheesecake Factory came to town.

Maybe because my mom's family is originally from SE Louisiana and I've had the real thing in terms of Gulf Coast cuisine, Pappadeaux isn't something I'll do backflips over. But that's just me. Oddly enough, they have no locations in Louisiana.

----------


## bchris02

Personally I am more excited about the Drake than Pappadeaux.  The Shack is great for gulf-inspired seafood. It will be nice to have Pappadeaux here though.  In terms of chain seafood, McCormick and Schmicks would be a chain to get excited about.

----------


## bchris02

> PluPan,
> Why do we need them when we have Steak and Catfish Barn?  Actually, I really enjoyed Pappadeaux' (several times) when my wife and I were in Dallas.  They will be a nice addition in OKC, and I'm certainly looking forward to dining there.  And it's not too far from me either, about ten miles.
> C. T.


I would group Steak and Catfish Barn more alongside Mama E's than a restaurant like Pappadeaux.  I am all about supporting local institutions (love the Shack) but comparing Steak and Catfish Barn to Pappadeux is an apples/oranges comparison.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

How can we be a true city without a 10 stack interchange...?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Seriously?? A "true city?" Don't get me wrong I enjoy Pappadeaux but it's a chain at the end of the day. They're only in 7 states, so I guess by your logic, 43 states have no true cities. I remember people proclaiming such hyperbole when Cheesecake Factory came to town.
> 
> Maybe because my mom's family is originally from SE Louisiana and I've had the real thing in terms of Gulf Coast cuisine, Pappadeaux isn't something I'll do backflips over. But that's just me. Oddly enough, they have no locations in Louisiana.


I was joking man. LA and NYC doesn't have one and those are true cities.

----------


## ctchandler

> I would group Steak and Catfish Barn more alongside Mama E's than a restaurant like Pappadeaux.  I am all about supporting local institutions (love the Shack) but comparing Steak and Catfish Barn to Pappadeux is an apples/oranges comparison.


Bchris,
I was kidding PluPan about the Steak and Catfish Barn.  We had dinner there with a couple of folks on this board Friday night.  I don't know how to do the smiley type stuff, so I just try to keep it honest in my words.  I said "Actually, I really enjoyed Pappadeaux" and I am sincere.  I enjoy the local places but I wasn't comparing them to Pappadeaux, just having a little fun.  
C. T.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Any word on the status of this?

----------


## Pete

They purchased the property late last year.

I believe they are still finishing up their plans; have yet to file a building permit or apply for a liquor license.

----------


## bchris02

Any updates on this?

----------


## okclee

I had Pappadeaux the other day and was thinking about the Okc location.

----------


## bradh

ton of dirt moving in that general area, not sure if it's this specific site though, haven't seen any bids advertised for it

----------


## Pete

> ton of dirt moving in that general area, not sure if it's this specific site though, haven't seen any bids advertised for it


Village North - OKCTalk

----------


## SoonerFP

Never mind. That'll teach me to not check whether I'm on the last page or not!  :Big Grin:

----------


## zachj7

Eagerly waiting for Pappadeaux. Any day now Pappadeaux. Any news? I guess I'll have to go there when I'm in Dallas for the time being.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Briana Bailey said this might not happen. Pete, any news about that?

----------


## Pete

> Briana Bailey said this might not happen. Pete, any news about that?


That's not what she said.  Just said they haven't returned her messages.

They bought the land and have approved plans.  They are just taking their time for some reason.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Oh, I actually had a friend tell me that, I probably should have verified first. Glad to hear they are moving forward. This is so cool for OKC!

I know every Pappadeaux I've been in is top notch, so they can all the time they need. It will be worth it.

----------


## pickles

> Briana Bailey said this might not happen. Pete, any news about that?


Oh good grief, man.

----------


## progressiveboy

What is the hold up on this development? I know they bought and secured the land. This was announced back in August 2014.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Briana says this isn't happening just yet.

Pappadeaux Seafood Kitchen doesn?t have plan for Oklahoma City | News OK

I still think it gets built or why else would the submit for building permit.

----------


## bchris02

Have they submitted a full building permit or just a letter of intent?

----------


## Pete

What she said is she can't get confirmation from Pappadeaux corporate, which doesn't mean anything.

They bought the land have developed detailed plans that have already been submitted to the planning commission.

They could file building permits at any time, but I don't when that will be.

----------


## OkieNate

> What she said is she can't get confirmation from Pappadeaux corporate, which doesn't mean anything.
> 
> They bought the land have developed detailed plans that have already been submitted to the planning commission.
> 
> They could file building permits at any time, but I don't when that will be.


My wife worked for Pappas  for a long time (Pappas Burger), she has spoken with someone who would know and he assured her a Pappadeux is coming. Pappas is a very well run company and I'm sure they are getting all ducks in a row so they don't have to worry about too many surprises. Also they will bring in staff from other Pappadeuxs to ensure the restaurant preforms to the Pappas standard. Patience everyone, it will be worth it! Especially after they see how well it does and Put a Pappas Cantina next door!

----------


## ljbab728

This is what Brianna said, which isn't quite the same as asking for a confirmation.




> I have called Pappadeaux several times to try and get an update on their plans, but they won't return my calls. I'll try again soon to see what is going on.


It sounds more like she is trying to get information on their timing rather than trying to find out if it's still going to happen.

----------


## ljbab728

> This is what Brianna said, which isn't quite the same as asking for a confirmation.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds more like she is trying to get information on their timing rather than trying to find out if it's still going to happen.


I was wrong here.  She said later in the chat that she had a response from them and asked them if they were still going to open in OKC.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I was wrong here.  She said later in the chat that she had a response from them and asked them if they were still going to open in OKC.


And I think the response (she asked via twitter and they responded via twitter) from them was "no, sorry, no plans".  Sorry, but I can't verify because my employer blocks whoever newsok uses for their chats, even the transcripts.

----------


## gurantula35

> And I think the response (she asked via twitter and they responded via twitter) from them was "no, sorry, no plans".  Sorry, but I can't verify because my employer blocks whoever newsok uses for their chats, even the transcripts.


I think this is what you are referring too.  From Brianna's chat:

'Oh, wait--just heard from Pappadeaux on twitter: " We are so sorry you haven't heard back from our corporate team. We don't have a plan in place just yet for Oklahoma City!"'

----------


## In_Tulsa

Tulsa location is moving forward now. I heard that they are wanting to open the Tulsa location first then move to OKC.

----------


## bchris02

Very disappointing if that's true.

----------


## Easy180

Well then they won't get any of my money...until they open lol

Love that place!

----------


## mugofbeer

Just spent $78 bucks there this weekend

----------


## OkieNate

Any news regarding this lately?

----------


## Pete

They owned the property and have received approval from the planning commission.

Not sure why they haven't started yet other than perhaps other more high-priority locations.

----------


## rte66man

Any news on when the Tulsa location will open?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Any news on when the Tulsa location will open?


I don't think they have even had a building permit filed. We have and this still hasn't happened. What is the hold up?

----------


## MrMe

Looks like the site on Memorial might be up for sale.  There is a "For information" sign on the property listing a Houston area telephone #.

----------


## OklahomaNick

Is this project dead or on hold?

----------


## Pete

Pappadeaux is now trying to sell the property.

Don't know why they changed their minds because they drew up the plans, received approval then bought the land.

----------


## catch22

Very strange. Do you think they may have changed their minds on the entire market or just that location? Maybe they will go to Chisholm Creek?

----------


## Pete

> Very strange. Do you think they may have changed their minds on the entire market or just that location? Maybe they will go to Chisholm Creek?


No.

I think they decided not to come to Oklahoma for some reason.

May be their own internal issues.

----------


## Bill Robertson

Could it be they decided the market just isn't right. We live not far south of the Kilpatrick off Rockwell. We eat out way too much. We hit almost every restaurant from Penn to Rockwell along the Kilpatrick at least once a month. It wasn't long ago that on weekends there was waiting at almost any of them at 6:00. Anymore they never seem to fill up on a regular basis.

----------


## OklahomaNick

I personally think Pappadeauxs would be a home run anywhere in OKC, but this location was a little strange.

----------


## Rover

> No.
> 
> I think they decided not to come to Oklahoma for some reason.
> 
> May be their own internal issues.


I don't have particular insight on their thoughts of OK, but they used to only add stores when they had properly trained and plentiful management and key staff.  Originally it was family.

----------


## bradh

> I personally think Pappadeauxs would be a home run anywhere in OKC, but this location was a little strange.


I agree Nick, it's an awkward site for sure

----------


## adaniel

I am going out on a limb here, but I am thinking Pappas Restaurant Group, along with most retailers and restaurants with a large Houston presence is being harmed by the oil downturn and probably want to make sure they can maintain sales at their existing locations. I only say that because a good friend of mine works for the corporate office of Neiman Marcus and, being a Texas based luxury retailer, they are getting absolutely slammed right now despite their sales doing okay outside of the region. Similar things are happening with Brinker Group (i.e. Chilis).

----------


## SoonerDave

> I am going out on a limb here, but I am thinking Pappas Restaurant Group, along with most retailers and restaurants with a large Houston presence is being harmed by the oil downturn and probably want to make sure they can maintain sales at their existing locations. I only say that because a good friend of mine works for the corporate office of Neiman Marcus and, being a Texas based luxury retailer, they are getting absolutely slammed right now despite their sales doing okay outside of the region. Similar things are happening with Brinker Group (i.e. Chilis).


Yeah and the timing couldn't be worse....Chili's, I think, is having to overcome what I think was a really misguided redesign/refocus of their entire chain. They changed essentially their entire format, dropped a lot of popular items, and I think lost a lot of customers. Trying to get them back in this econ climate is no small trick. I know our family just dumped Chili's a few years ago and it used to be a routine haunt for us....but I guess I'm kinda diverting the thread, sorry  :Smile:

----------


## In_Tulsa

I'm still hearing the Tulsa location is moving forward.

----------


## Cohiba

Hey All...

My wife and I were in Texas(don't want to get the manager in trouble-so I won't say who or which restaurant)  at at a Pappasitas Mexican restaurant.  We use to live in Houston and always enjoyed Pappasitas Mexican restaurant.   Anyways we were eating in one of their establishments and I asked the manager if they had heard any "new" news on the Pappadeaux opening in OKC or if it had completely stopped.

The manager told me Pappas(the company name) was scheduled to open in 2019 but had pushed the opening date up....not sure when but it will open.  Pappas was focused on their *new* BBQ concept called Pappas Delta Blues Smokehouse,   The manager told me the OKC restaurant is still a go for the seafood restaurant but not 100% sure when.

I just hope that if they build the Pappadeaux first here in OKC, their Mexican restaurant will follow quickly!!!

*Part of an article:*

Pappadeaux Seafood Kitchen plots first Oklahoma City location
Restaurant development heats up along Oklahoma City's Memorial Road
Published Tuesday, August 12, 2014
by Brianna Bailey
Houston-based restaurant chain Pappadeaux Seafood Kitchen has plans for a new 14,000 square-foot restaurant on a three-acre site at on the south side of W Memorial Road at Memorial Park Drive.

The Oklahoma City Planning Commission on Thursday will consider plans for the new seafood restaurant. Pappadeaux specializes in Louisiana-style seafood. It is owned by the Houston-based private restaurant group Pappas Restaurants Inc.

Pappas operates more than 80 restaurants under several different brands in Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, Colorado, Illinois, Ohio and Georgia.


Link to their new BBQ restaurants:
http://dallas.culturemap.com/news/re...kehouse-plano/

----------


## OkiePoke

I believe they had plans at the intersection of Memorial and Lake Hefner Parkway, but they sold the land.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I hope they build in OKC. That would be amazing.

----------


## mugofbeer

> I believe they had plans at the intersection of Memorial and Lake Hefner Parkway, but they sold the land.


Pappadeaux's was my favorite place to eat for many years and their food is still excellent.  My last 3-4 times, however, l saw them raise their prices to near-ridiculous levels.  For example, a plate of fried shrimp and fries - $32.  Shrimp isn't so expensive as to justify that kind of price.  I can't speak for fish prices but it just got to the level l wasn't going to pay that.  A bowl of shrimp or crawfish etoufee, which l love - $22.  

Their liquor pour's are typically like going to Salt Lake City.  Small pours but have become very expensive.  $18 for a shot of Crown on the rocks.  Even the bartender rolled his eyes and commented it's gotten ridiculous.

Unfortunately, l just don't see OKC paying their new prices.

I found two, small, locally-owned cajun places nearby and now frequent them.

----------


## Pete

Pappa's Restaurants still owns the property Memorial near Lake Hefner Parkway.

See the first post in this thread from 2014 where they submitted plans for a Pappadeaux at that site but then let it drop.  

They have had the property for sale for some time and I've not seen any movement to indicate this is moving forward again.

----------


## brian72

I agree that Pappadeaux would by far be the best Seafood place compared to what we have now.  Red Lobster has been going downhill for years.  I miss going to Der Dutchman/Zuider Zee back in the 70-80s

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I used to eat at red lobster like a religion. For whatever reason I just stopped back in 2010ish and didn’t eat there for a couple years. I went back one day and the food was awful and they changed ingredients on many of their items. I’ve gone back a few times since and each time the food is almost inedible.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I agree that Pappadeaux would by far be the best Seafood place compared to what we have now.  Red Lobster has been going downhill for years.  I miss going to Der Dutchman/Zuider Zee back in the 70-80s


Trappers and the Drake are both great alternatives to Red Lobster locally.

----------


## ctchandler

> I agree that Pappadeaux would by far be the best Seafood place compared to what we have now.  Red Lobster has been going downhill for years.  I miss going to Der Dutchman/Zuider Zee back in the 70-80s


Brian,
Showing your age a little bit.  Zuider Zee?  Seems like they closed in the late 60's or early 70's.  It (and Der Dutchman) were pretty good but not great.  I believe we have a lot better now.
C. T.
p.s. But like you, I still miss them.

----------


## ctchandler

Jersey Boss,
I haven't been to the Drake but I really enjoy Trappers.
C. T.

----------


## loveOKC

We have much better alternatives. I too used to wish Pappadeaux would come to Oklahoma, but with Off the Hook, Fish City, The Shack, Cajun Corner, Pearls,Poe Bouyz House, Bourbon Street, Magnolia Bistro, Rew Orleans, Brents and Sams we’ve got plenty to fill the void. 

Wow! Typing that out Oklahoma has a lot of cajun food restaurants, I know I have forgotten plenty of them.

----------


## jbkrems

loveOKC I'm sorry, but all of those alternatives PALE in comparison to Pappadeaux.  I wonder why Landry's hasn't come here yet either ???

----------


## Rover

> We have much better alternatives. I too used to wish Pappadeaux would come to Oklahoma, but with Off the Hook, Fish City, The Shack, Cajun Corner, Pearls,Poe Bouyz House, Bourbon Street, Magnolia Bistro, Rew Orleans, Brents and Sams weve got plenty to fill the void. 
> 
> Wow! Typing that out Oklahoma has a lot of cajun food restaurants, I know I have forgotten plenty of them.


I'm sorry, but Pappadeaux is on a different level.  Their menu is way more complete, their facilities are much nicer, and across their menu, the food is just better.  I think our local offerings are just fine, but not at the same level.  They will have to step up their game.  Will be good for everyone if Pappadeaux comes to market here.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Pappadeaux's was my favorite place to eat for many years and their food is still excellent.  My last 3-4 times, however, l saw them raise their prices to near-ridiculous levels.  For example, a plate of fried shrimp and fries - $32.  Shrimp isn't so expensive as to justify that kind of price.  I can't speak for fish prices but it just got to the level l wasn't going to pay that.  A bowl of shrimp or crawfish etoufee, which l love - $22.  
> 
> Their liquor pour's are typically like going to Salt Lake City.  Small pours but have become very expensive.  $18 for a shot of Crown on the rocks.  Even the bartender rolled his eyes and commented it's gotten ridiculous.
> 
> Unfortunately, l just don't see OKC paying their new prices.
> 
> I found two, small, locally-owned cajun places nearby and now frequent them.


Mug, trust me, I will keep them in business if they come here.  :Wink:

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Brian,
> Showing your age a little bit.  Zuider Zee?  Seems like they closed in the late 60's or early 70's.  It (and Der Dutchman) were pretty good but not great.  I believe we have a lot better now.
> C. T.
> p.s. But like you, I still miss them.


Had to be the late 70s. I went on dates there quite a bit and that had to be 75 to 77.

----------


## loveOKC

> I'm sorry, but Pappadeaux is on a different level.  Their menu is way more complete, their facilities are much nicer, and across their menu, the food is just better.  I think our local offerings are just fine, but not at the same level.  They will have to step up their game.  Will be good for everyone if Pappadeaux comes to market here.





> loveOKC… I'm sorry, but all of those alternatives PALE in comparison to Pappadeaux.  I wonder why Landry's hasn't come here yet either ???


I get it, I’ve been to Pappadeaux on many occasions and I have enjoyed it. But again the local favor is just as good. Let’s just say I’m not missing Pappadeaux in Oklahoma. It would be great if they came and I would partake, but its not that groundbreaking of a difference and I can live without it.

----------


## ctchandler

> loveOKC I'm sorry, but all of those alternatives PALE in comparison to Pappadeaux.  I wonder why Landry's hasn't come here yet either ???


Wasn't Landry's here for a short time?  I think it was just West of Macarthur on Northwest Expressway.  I never went there so I could just be dreaming.
C. T.
p.s. Maybe in the place that became Joe's crab shack?

----------


## jbkrems

ctchandler that may be before I moved to OKC in 2003.  All I remember was Joe's Crab Shack in that area.  I think Landry's would do well here in OKC, probably up in Memorial Rd. area, or in Edmond.  They are an expanding company, as they are attempting to buy the Houlihan's chain out of bankruptcy.

----------


## okcfoodie1972

Best news I've heard all day!

----------


## no1cub17

> Best news I've heard all day!


Sorry what news is there? Doesn't seem to be anything definitive either way?

----------


## SoonerDave

> ctchandler that may be before I moved to OKC in 2003.  All I remember was Joe's Crab Shack in that area.  I think Landry's would do well here in OKC, probably up in Memorial Rd. area, or in Edmond.  They are an expanding company, as they are attempting to buy the Houlihan's chain out of bankruptcy.


There was a Landry's on NW Expy many years ago. Not long after we went there, it closed, and I think the location became a Joe's Crab Shack. It closed and was torn down years ago IIRC.

----------


## Jersey Boss

I would like to see a Bonefish Grill within 20 miles of Norman.

----------


## chuck5815

I wish Tilman would give us just one Bubba Shrimp Company. We are due for a nice restaurant here.

----------


## ctchandler

> There was a Landry's on NW Expy many years ago. Not long after we went there, it closed, and I think the location became a Joe's Crab Shack. It closed and was torn down years ago IIRC.


SoonerDave,
After I posted my comment I got to thinking about it and I remember asking my mother if she wanted to go there for lunch, so I know for a fact that Landry's was there.  Sad thing was, my mother preferred a place at NW Expressway and I-44 that ended up closing and became Pepperoni Grill or something like that.  It's now a Clark's Barbecue.
C. T.

----------


## RustytheBailiff

Joe's Crab Shack is/was owned by Landry's.

----------


## Jeepnokc

Salt Grass is owned by Landry's

----------


## jbkrems

I just got a card in the mail to come check out the new menu at Saltgrass Steakhouse.  I didn't know they were Landry's version of Outback (just like Bonefish Grill is Outback's version of Landry's).

----------


## mugofbeer

> I just got a card in the mail to come check out the new menu at Saltgrass Steakhouse.  I didn't know they were Landry's version of Outback (just like Bonefish Grill is Outback's version of Landry's).


Bonefish is far, far better than Landry's IMO.

----------


## Irishman23

On New Years Eve we ate at the new concept "Pappas Delta Blues Smokehouse" on the North Dallas Tollway. Mostly BBQ but they had a number of other offerings like steak, chicken fried steak, salmon and some others. The restaurant like most Pappas restaurants was very nice and the food was excellent but a bit pricey. The fries I had with my burger which was a blend of ground beef and brisket were possibly the best I've ever had. I have to mention something I've never seen before and I apologize to the ladies who might be reading this. A lot of us guys have been in restrooms where they have ice in the urinal. At this place when you walk up to the urinal, the floor below is some type of grate that you stand on while doing your business. The grate is filled with ice so as you stand there you fill the "coolness" coming from the floor. A little different but kinda "cool".

----------


## bchris02

> Bonefish is far, far better than Landry's IMO.


I really like Bonefish.  I was never a fan of Landry's.  There's one in Fort Smith, Arkansas and I don't see how it's that much better than Pearl's.

https://www.facebook.com/RLandrysNewOrleansCafe/

----------


## jbkrems

bchris02, whatever you went to in Ft. Smith, Arkansas, is not the real Landry's Seafood that I am speaking about.  I just pulled up their website and they don't have a restaurant in Arkansas.  See this link: 

https://www.landrysseafood.com/locations.asp

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Funny, for whatever reason I have made it a habit to stop at the one in El Paso whenever I pass through. I've been a few times and it is pretty good. I figured they were a chain but didn't realize their reach. I agree a Landry's would be nice for the OKC area. 

If OKC could land In-N-Out, Shake Shack, Pappadeaux, McCormick, Bonefish, and Rainforest Cafe, El Pollo loco, Tacos Gavilan, Johnny Rockets, Fogo de Chao, White Castle, and Whalburgers I would be pretty happy with restaurants in OKC.

----------


## jbkrems

Plutonic Panda, ironically McCormick and Rainforest Caf are both now owned by Landry's according to their Wikipedia entry.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Wow, didn't know that. I wonder if any of those places have expanded at all. The Rainforest Cafe is just a great atmosphere and the food is okay but nothing to write home about. I know White Castle has built a couple new locations around the LV metro so I wonder if that signals an expansion. OKC would be a good market for them.

----------


## Jeepnokc

Landry's has a ton of concepts that you wouldn't realize.  They own the Golden Nugget and the Post Oak Hotel in Houston.  I stayed at the Post Oak last year and it was easily one of the best hotels I have ever stayed at.  On the flip side, they bought my favorite place, Morton's and have managed to take them downhill as far as service and quality
https://www.landrysinc.com/concepts/

----------


## Roger S

Wasn't Whiskey Cake a Rainforest Cafe for a brief period? I seem to remember it being some sort of adventure themed restaurant.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Wasn't Whiskey Cake a Rainforest Cafe for a brief period? I seem to remember it being some sort of adventure themed restaurant.


Wasn't it something like The Elephant Bar?

----------


## Pete

^

Yes, It was built and operated as Elephant Bar then converted to Whiskey Cake.

----------


## rte66man

> There was a Landry's on NW Expy many years ago. Not long after we went there, it closed, and I think the location became a Joe's Crab Shack. It closed and was torn down years ago IIRC.


Landry's was built about 25 years ago on the south side of NW Expressway just west of MacArthur.  It lasted less than a year before it was converted to a Joe's Crab Shack. We loved Landry's and did not care for Joe's. Joe's was torn down about 2 years ago along with the old Harry Bears that was a pawn shop and replaced with a new office building.

----------


## mgharfeh

On the southeast corner of memorial and Hwy 74 there’s construction going on with Smith and Pickel. Looks like the area I thought was Pappadeux but it may be just west of their spot. Know anything?

----------


## Pete

> On the southeast corner of memorial and Hwy 74 there’s construction going on with Smith and Pickel. Looks like the area I thought was Pappadeux but it may be just west of their spot. Know anything?


Pappadeux still owns their land.

Directly west, construction has started on a 3-story Memorial Park Healthplex.

----------


## mgharfeh

Maybe this encourages them to go ahead and build?

----------


## Pete

^

Pappadeaux had full plans drawn and set to go, then they backed out and put the land for sale.

I believe the company is having internal problems and there has been absolutely no forward movement on this parcel for several years, so I'm not optimistic.

----------


## mugofbeer

> ^
> 
> Pappadeaux had full plans drawn and set to go, then they backed out and put the land for sale.
> 
> I believe the company is having internal problems and there has been absolutely no forward movement on this parcel for several years, so I'm not optimistic.


^^^^^
I think the pandemic has hit them very hard and they have closed a number of locations.  There may also be more like me, who rated it my favorite restaurant, but they simply became too expensive for what you would get.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> ^^^^^
> I think the pandemic has hit them very hard and they have closed a number of locations.  There may also be more like me, who rated it my favorite restaurant, but they simply became too expensive for what you would get.


the issues pete mentioned were way before the pandemic

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Pete, it does look like the construction is on this pad site. I don’t see any for sale signs around this area anymore.

----------


## Pete

> Pete, it does look like the construction is on this pad site. I don’t see any for sale signs around this area anymore.


The construction is not on the Pappadeux land.

It is on land directly to the west.  Papadeaux took down their for sale sign years ago and they still own it.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Ah okay so that’s for the medical center then you mentioned.

----------


## Head

Every time this thread gets bumped, my mouth starts watering. You guys are cruel. Cruel indeed.

----------


## mugofbeer

Ate at Brent's Cajun in Edmond this weekend and thought what l had, crawfish ettoufe and fried shrimp, were excellent.  I highly recommend based on those dishes.

----------


## ctchandler

Mugofbeer,
I totally agree.  I have always enjoyed Pappadeaux's in Texas, but we don't have one and Brent's is very good. I think Pappadeaux has more on their menu but I believe Brent's is a little better.
C. T.

----------

